

How Microsoft Can Fix The Internet - twapi
http://browserfame.com/758/micorosft-can-fix-internet-ie10-update

======
facorreia
Microsoft is aggressively promoting upgrade to Windows 8, even for XP users.
If that works out, and with the added effect of replacement of old computers
for new ones, the number of users unable to run IE 10 in, say, a year, should
be much smaller.

